# LW flightmechanic KG 26



## undu562 (Dec 3, 2005)

Here is a pic of my former friend Günther B. he was stationed in the KG 26 and the places he were in during the war was Grosetto Italy, Montepellier France, Vaernes Norway. Iam not sure if he was a bordmechanic or only on the ground, as he told me, I did get the impression that he was. But he took alot of pics I wish to share some. But due too respect of the family, I can not put the family name. he let me copy all his pics, wich is from the early days with gliders and to the end with ju 88 he said his last plane was a Junker 188 A-3 with the code : IH-BT here in norway where they surrenderd.

Best regards bordmechjunior.... 8) 

This shows G.B. in 13.4.44 probably in the south.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 3, 2005)

Excellent. Any pics you wish to share will be welcomed here. The brief history enhances the experience too. Thanks.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 3, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> Excellent. Any pics you wish to share will be welcomed here. The brief history enhances the experience too. Thanks.


Agreed, any pics are welcomed, look forward to more...


----------



## Erich (Dec 3, 2005)

interesting undu. please include more photos, excellent ! gents please note the late war-1944 Luftwaffe tunic without breast pockets and the lower angled pocket flaps: very good 

back to housedecorating

E


----------



## undu562 (Dec 3, 2005)

See and enjoy the past of the once so large airforce wich had many frontiers...He took mostly pics of the everday life, since it was strictly forbidden to take pics on tecnical installations but , I think he took some anyway...

Flieger4ever 8)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 3, 2005)

Outstanding. Thanks again for sharing these. 8) 
It's always fascinating to see the more personal side of the combatants.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 3, 2005)

Nice pics undu, thanks for sharing them.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 4, 2005)

great stuff, keep it coming, although he looks so young in the first picture!!


----------



## undu562 (Dec 5, 2005)

88 at bombshelter, the house they were living in and friends. Probably at Montpellier 43,44.

Best regards U 8)


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 5, 2005)

Nice pics Undu.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 5, 2005)

Great stuff! Neat to see shots like this.


----------



## Erich (Dec 5, 2005)

undu, the Ju 88 is a great shot clearly showing the welle maritime scheme. thanks for allowing us to look at history.

E


----------



## undu562 (Dec 5, 2005)

To all of you thanks for the positive respons , have more pics but they are almost the same , but will see in my desk for more from him. 

Yes its a nice pic on the 88, and its a good thing to build a modell out of!

Besthistoryregards 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 5, 2005)

Thankyou for sharing the pics. Those are some excellent shots.


----------



## lafosse (Mar 11, 2009)

I send these pictures from Montpellier-Fréjorgues airport.
Eric Lafosse


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 11, 2009)

Great pics!


----------



## lafosse (Mar 16, 2009)

Hello, 

I live 2 km from Montpellier airport. I do research on the long-KG 26. 
I am planning to open a museum to 2010,of the second war specializes in radar German, Luftwaffe and the flak in Montpellier area.
I write at this time a book about the airport Montpellier-Fréjorgues and i need a photos...
I would like more photos on the Ju88 and H111 parked and other photos about Montpellier area, Palavas, Montpellier airport...
IF you want, i can to buy a copys? Your price is my price! 
Have you more photos like the photo of the Ju 88 parked? 
Sorry for my bad english!
Thank you very much
Eric Lafosse


----------

